# Sullivan's Home Thread



## Nicky Snow (Oct 24, 2005)

Finally, here is my little dude:


----------



## Nicky Snow (Oct 24, 2005)




----------



## FreddysMom (Oct 24, 2005)

oh oh Nicole.. he is such acutie-pie!! He looks SO curious .. every picture hes likesniffing or checking something out! ...congratulations !!

p.s. (and the snippets of the apartment in the pictures looks good too! )


----------



## Nicky Snow (Oct 24, 2005)

Sully is doing very well, he has figured out howto jump in and out of his cage. He also is more chilled out around me,and he lets me give him nose rubs with no grunting!

Nicole


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 24, 2005)

What a cutie!! Congrats! Glad to hear he's settling in well!


----------



## Nicky Snow (Oct 24, 2005)

HI Tif and thanks, i tried to get a pic of his baby blue eyes, and this is what came out



:foreheadsmack:

hereare some pics just for you


----------



## FreddysMom (Oct 24, 2005)

Very nice!! 

hehe and look at that Canadian pride!!

and I have to ask b/c I cant clearly make it out and curiosity kills me ..what design is on your sheets?? lol

hows studying going for your exams?


----------



## Nicky Snow (Oct 24, 2005)

Star Wars- Return of the Jedi blanket. (everybody whos been round tries to get it from me)

The tests studying is okay. problem is, it's mostly analyticalthinking, so i can't really study anything specific. Syllogisms, wordproblems, a bit of math, and picture identification, and then there arethe dreaded physical tests. i am a big ball of stress. but at leastwhen it's over i can relax.


----------



## Iwuvbunbuns72 (Oct 24, 2005)

awww, hes adorable!!


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 24, 2005)

Aww, Sully is beautiful. He looks like he has really settled in too.

Jan


----------



## Shuu (Oct 24, 2005)

He's adorabe. I'm glad everything turned out the way it did!


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 24, 2005)

*Nicky Snow wrote: *


> i am a big ball of stress. but at least when it's over i can relax.




Will say some prayers for you. I'm sure you'll do well. 

Sully is a Love. :kiss:

-Carolyn


----------



## naturestee (Oct 24, 2005)

What a cute little guy! Good luck on your tests!


----------



## Nicky Snow (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks all! Sully is really starting to come around to me. He actually let me pet around his cheeks today.

thanks as well for the good wishes on my tests, please keep your fingers crossed for me. ( i need all the help i can get :?)





"grumpy Sully"


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 25, 2005)

Sully is all sweetness. I love the picture of him sniffing your boot - you get a really good idea of how small he is.

*good luck* on upcoming tests and stuff!


_________
Nadia


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 25, 2005)

Oh my is he ever adorable. He's so little. What a total cutie pie.

:love:

Good Luck on your tests.

Tina


----------



## doodle (Oct 25, 2005)

What a cutie. :heart: Looks like he's into everything.


----------



## Nicky Snow (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks for all your good wishes about my tests.Unfortunately i was unsucceessful in the pursuit and restraint circuit.( obstacle course) i was over by 5 seconds. 

i am quiteupset as i now have to wait 3 months before i canretest. and i still have to wait 2 weeks for the results of my writtenexaminations, which, hopefully i pass cause if not i have to wait 6months to redo those! and 3 months is better than six. well at least ican take a break from working out everyday, this weekend will be spentin pjs!

Sullivan is doing very well. I spent $120 at Petsmart today. i boughthim a house to hide in, and all three munchkins got new toys, and lotsof treats. course i'm broke now, but i wanted to spoil my kiddies, itmade me feel alot better about my test stuff.

This weekend will be the big introduction of Sully to his sisters, i am very excited.

Nicole


----------



## ariel (Oct 28, 2005)

Oh Nicole I am sorry for you about yourtest, I hope that your written results turn out for you, and like yousaid you can have more PJ time. 

Everything will happen when the time is right, you obviously have to do"other things" before this, don't be too down on yourself, and I betthe furkids enjoyed the pressies!

Sullivan Pictures finally!!!!! WooHOO!!!!!:highfive: And handsome as ever I may add, such a happy looking rabbit!!


----------



## Nicky Snow (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks Ariel, that means alot to me. 

(did i mention the PJs are going to include chocolate ice-cream?)

i am going to try taking some pictures of the first meeting tween Sul,and Kweli, and Rue, and i was wondering, should i let each girl meethim while he is inside his cage and they are out, or bring the girls inone by one inside their cages?

Thanks for any ideas, i want it to be as least traumatic for all as possible.

Nicole


----------



## naturestee (Oct 28, 2005)

Can you move his cage near theirs? It helps when they can see each other but still be in their safe homes.

Have you seen this site yet? It helped me a lot.
http://www.mybunnies.com/bonding.htm

Good luck!


----------



## Nicky Snow (Oct 29, 2005)

Thanks Naturestee, yep i have seen that site when i was trying to bond Rue and Kweli.

Today Sully met Kweli and Rue, the girls were inside their cages. Ruewas a little agressive when he approached her cage, and Kweli, wasinterested.

Tomorrow Kweli is moving in with Sul. I'll put their cages side by side, I see a beautiful friendship in the future.


----------



## Nicky Snow (Nov 3, 2005)

I GOT KISSES TODAY!

I have never had a bunny kiss from either of my girlies, but todaywhile lying on the floor with Sully, he started licking my face.

It was very special and i'm sooo happy he trusts me.

Nicole


----------



## dajeti2 (Nov 3, 2005)

Oh Nicole that's awesome. Aren't bunny kisses just the best.

Tina


----------



## Nicky Snow (Nov 3, 2005)

Yes Tina, 

especially since he's only been with me for 2 and a half weeks. Hestill runs away when i try to pet him though, i think his previousowner may have hurt or mishandled him, so to get kisses from him justmade me sooo very happy.


----------



## Shuu (Nov 3, 2005)

That's great progress! He probably wasn't handled as a baby, but it's wonderful to hear he's trusting you. :great:


----------



## ariel (Nov 3, 2005)

:yes::great:  Congratulations NIcole! Nothing beats Bunny Kisses.


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 3, 2005)

YAY!! Congrats on the kisses. Sully loves his mommy 

Jan


----------



## Nicky Snow (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks Ariel, Jan and Shuu!

I'll just be stealing Sully's thread for a moment to let everyone know i passed my 2 written exams!:colors:

So i'll only have to wait 3 months to redo my physical. Boy i'm soo happy right now!

Nicole.

ps- i got more kisses today


----------



## naturestee (Nov 4, 2005)

:bunnydance: Woo hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good job!


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 4, 2005)

Nicole, that is great news - well done! 

Jan


----------



## ariel (Nov 5, 2005)

*Nicky Snow wrote: *


> Thanks Ariel, Jan and Shuu!
> 
> I'll just be stealing Sully's thread for a moment to let everyone know i passed my 2 written exams!:colors:
> 
> ...




Congratulations NIcole!!! That's Great!:bouquet:


----------



## Nicky Snow (Nov 22, 2005)

A cute Sully Story:

I have a box with a lid beside Mr Sullivan's cage so he can hop in andout easily. In this box i have extra water bottles, bunny dishes, etc...

Well that little munchkin figured out how to get the lid off, and i found him sitting in the box! Little rascal.


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 23, 2005)

Perhaps he was hoping to find some treats 

Jan


----------



## CrazyMike (Nov 23, 2005)

I am sory that the test did not go well Nicole.I am sure that you will do better the next time around Your bunnies are wonderful !!!


----------



## Nicky Snow (Dec 8, 2005)

:bunnydance:for Pamnock.


----------

